# Low campsite spawn rates?



## ctar17 (Apr 10, 2020)

The spawn rate for the campsite must be really low.  Other than the one you get right when you build the campsite, I've only had 1 other visitor and that was over a week and a half ago (March 31).  It was Al, so I didn't invite him.

Have you all experienced the same thing?


----------



## moon_child (Apr 10, 2020)

I’ve also had only one ever after the forced smug villager.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 10, 2020)

I’ve also only had one other villager in my campsite.. I think it’s meant to encourage us to go on mystery tours, but I miss the excitement of wondering who’s in the tent this time


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 10, 2020)

Same.  I also really like the mystery islands and campsite in general.  The villagers are random but you get to choose whether or not to invite the villager the game gives you.  Perfect balance of randomness but still a choice.  Not upset about getting stuck with someone you hate, but not too much power that you get overwhelmed with choosing.  It's exciting


----------



## Sloom (Apr 10, 2020)

_you guys are getting campers?_

I've been playing every day and haven't even got one since the forced tutorial one lol


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 10, 2020)

I invited an amiibo (Ankha) for 3 days in a row to get her to move in, but outside of that, I haven't had any campers outside of the first forced one.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 10, 2020)

it’s REALLY low this time around, even with an empty plot i’ve heard. aside from the first mandatory one, only had 1 visitor since. wish there was a trick or something to have better chances. let’s say you’ve met the requirements for a beautiful island or something. that should get you more campers.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 10, 2020)

I actually had 4 in a row at one time but since then I have had none


----------



## pocky (Apr 10, 2020)

none since the forced tutorial camper though i scan amiibos daily for the free diy recipes


----------



## absol (Apr 10, 2020)

pocky said:


> none since the forced tutorial camper though i scan amiibos daily for the free diy recipes


are you always scanning the same ones? if yes do you know if there's a cap on how many recipes an amiibo villager can give you/wants you to craft?


----------



## Climbintospace (Apr 10, 2020)

pocky said:


> none since the forced tutorial camper though i scan amiibos daily for the free diy recipes


Wait, you get recipes from the Amiibo campers?


----------



## absol (Apr 10, 2020)

Climbintospace said:


> Wait, you get recipes from the Amiibo campers?


they ask you to craft something & if you don't already have the recipe they'll give it to you
but you can't get duplicate's from them


----------



## spacedog (Apr 10, 2020)

i time travelled specifically to see how often i would get campers... 1, not including the original, within 60 in game days...
when i finally got one it was pango and i was quite excited but i spent 15 minutes trying to win her card game to get her to move in before i finally just gave up :'(


----------



## coderp (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi guys, I am having an extraordinary time with my campsite right now...

Before the Easter event, I had 10 villagers, and TT'd my way to Summer 1 day at a time. I then went back to Easter for the event, and went one day at a time again back to Summer. I didn't find a single campsite villager either time I went forward.

It's literally been ~3-4 months ingame for me, so there's definitely a mechanism that stops it from working.


----------



## Mechikoko (Apr 10, 2020)

I've had only 1 since the first. Now I invite with amiibo cards since i want to stock up on new DIYs


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 10, 2020)

I've only ever gotten the first, forced one. I wish I understood the decisions Nintendo made regarding move-ins in this game. Some of them are quite odd.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 10, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> I've only ever gotten the first, forced one. I wish I understood the decisions Nintendo made regarding move-ins in this game. Some of them are quite odd.



it’s really odd.
even the way you have to craft for the first 3 move-ins was odd? it felt like a DIY tutorial, but then the villagers suffer from getting a house with an interior that’s not meant for them.


----------



## coderp (Apr 10, 2020)

There's a way to work the system on campsite villagers... My brother and I both have 10 villagers, yet he is getting campsite visitors 2-3 times per week, while I haven't got one in 4 months. No idea what the cause is. Both 3-star towns, equally progressed.


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 10, 2020)

I didn’t think we got random campers anymore! I got the first forced one and one I invited with an amiibo and then nothing and that was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 10, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> it’s really odd.
> even the way you have to craft for the first 3 move-ins was odd? it felt like a DIY tutorial, but then the villagers suffer from getting a house with an interior that’s not meant for them.



Yeah, I liked the tutorial aspect, didn't like the end result of their houses being the way they were.

It's also... From what people have been saying, villagers take forever to want to move out here, and they can't leave until you speak to them, but they can also take forever to move in randomly and the campsite sits empty most of the time. It just feels like they went _way_ overboard fixing the "problem" of people's dreamies moving out & being replaced by "undesirable" villagers after they decided to take a break from the game for a week or two.


----------



## coderp (Apr 10, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> Yeah, I liked the tutorial aspect, didn't like the end result of their houses being the way they were.
> 
> It's also... From what people have been saying, villagers take forever to want to move out here, and they can't leave until you speak to them, but they can also take forever to move in randomly and the campsite sits empty most of the time. It just feels like they went _way_ overboard fixing the "problem" of people's dreamies moving out & being replaced by "undesirable" villagers after they decided to take a break from the game for a week or two.


I would've been happy if they'd stopped at preventing villagers from moving out without your consent. But to go beyond and make it harder to find villagers, and also harder to get anyone to move... I'm much more heavy-handed with TTing in this game than any other...


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 10, 2020)

I don't TT but there have been times where I feel tempted to. I've had a plot sitting open for 4 days. Every day I grind out Miles+ tasks to go on island tours, but I haven't found anyone I even liked. That's another thing, the island tours seem weighted to give you personality types you already have instead of ones you need. Isabelle's been telling me that we need to increase the island's population but I already _paid _for a plot. No one's taking it. What else do you want from me, lady. Give me something else to do in the meantime.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Apr 10, 2020)

I was under the impression that once you get 10 villagers you won't run into any on the mystery tours. So I've been checking the campsite every day and nothing. Not since the first one. It's rather disheartening to be honest.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 10, 2020)

Sloom said:


> _you guys are getting campers?_
> 
> I've been playing every day and haven't even got one since the forced tutorial one lol


yes, i haven't gotten any after the original camper either. :<


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 10, 2020)

The only time I get a camper is when I have a vacant lot. I'm happy to see that tent games are back, though. When it comes to recruiting for my island, 100% would rather farm nook miles to island hop for villagers. Ask once and they're in love with the idea!


----------



## Tako (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm not sure if it's a coincidence, but I've gotten one camper so far (not including the forced one). They appeared at my campsite one day after one of my villagers pinged to leave. But I don't TT, so I can't check if it'll always happen this way.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 10, 2020)

I've only had one villager - which was the one you first get that you have to invite to your island. I'm super dissapointed with the campsite, I just assumed there'd be someone knew there every other day or something


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 10, 2020)

Just the one (6th, forced-in villager).


----------



## splutterguttss (Apr 10, 2020)

I only got the one forced villager (Curly. I have a whole story about that mess), and one random villager (Limberg) since March 19


----------



## moonchu (Apr 10, 2020)

ah guess i must be lucky then, i think i've had 3 campsite visitors (not including kyle who was the first). no TT + playing since launch.


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 10, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> I don't TT but there have been times where I feel tempted to. I've had a plot sitting open for 4 days. Every day I grind out Miles+ tasks to go on island tours, but I haven't found anyone I even liked. That's another thing, the island tours seem weighted to give you personality types you already have instead of ones you need. Isabelle's been telling me that we need to increase the island's population but I already _paid _for a plot. No one's taking it. What else do you want from me, lady. Give me something else to do in the meantime.



I've noticed this too!  Whenever I'm missing just one villager personality, it's soooo hard to find them on islands.  Took me about 15 tickets for a snooty and at least 20 for a peppy after mine from the tutorial moved out.  I just ended up adopting a peppy from someone else.


----------



## eat (Apr 10, 2020)

Since I've got 0 villagers coming to visit my island outside of the tutorial one, I've started to use the campsite to invite amiibo villagers to get DIY recipes. 

Should rename the campsite into 'DIY Generator' or something.


----------



## Fiain (Apr 10, 2020)

I've only ever had the forced adoption camper, no one else.

Which makes me kinda sad since I was really looking forward to seeing different animals.


----------



## nammie (Apr 10, 2020)

I haven't had any either, except for the first force move in camper.... rates are def a lot lower than in acnl, I think I had like 2-3 campers every week then


----------



## coderp (Apr 10, 2020)

Seems there's a curse in the game.

Some people, like myself, have gone 4+ MONTHS dry at the campsite, TTing one day forward at a time.

Other people, like my brother who is equally progressed in his game and also TT's, get 2-3 visitors a week. Just had two visitors back to back... Makes no sense.


----------



## hallatt (Apr 10, 2020)

I had that first forced campsite visitor but after that nothing!
I got bored waiting and ended up inviting my own via amiibo.
I remember getting them frequently in NL and have been disappointed so far.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 10, 2020)

Is it possible that if you have 10 villagers or that when no one is moving out you don’t get campers (excluding amiibo)? Because I’ve only ever had the tutorial camper and have 10 villagers.


----------



## moonchu (Apr 10, 2020)

Kaiaa said:


> Is it possible that if you have 10 villagers or that when no one is moving out you don’t get campers (excluding amiibo)? Because I’ve only ever had the tutorial camper and have 10 villagers.



mm i don't think so. i have 10 villagers and had a horse campsite visitor yesterday.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 10, 2020)

moonchu said:


> mm i don't think so. i have 10 villagers and had a horse campsite visitor yesterday.


Aw darn, I was hoping for it to be true! I have 10 villagers and I don’t get any island villagers so I was sorta hoping that was the reason I also haven’t got any campers!


----------



## Loriii (Apr 10, 2020)

I get a tent every 4 or so days (probably around 6-9 days on average) when I had less than 10 villagers. 

Now, I finally reached 10 so I tested it if I could reset some villagers there  instead of going to the mystery island but I've moved the date up to 2 months and never gotten a single camper. Yes, no tent. I guess it drastically  decreases the spawn rate if your town is full.


----------



## help with login (Apr 10, 2020)

I have 10 villagers right now, which means I'll never get another camper until one moves out right?


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 10, 2020)

help with login said:


> I have 10 villagers right now, which means I'll never get another camper until one moves out right?



No you'll continue to get them (although the spawn rate seems very low in general), and you can still invite them to your island, but they game will kick out a random villager


----------



## pocky (Apr 10, 2020)

mentali said:


> are you always scanning the same ones? if yes do you know if there's a cap on how many recipes an amiibo villager can give you/wants you to craft?



If you don't fulfill the request you won't have to worry about reaching a cap. The most I've scanned a single card is 4 times.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm glad to know it's not just my campsite that's been sitting quiet and unused since the storyline camper.


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 10, 2020)

I time travel a lot (one day at a time) and I've probably gone through a whole year at this point, but I've only gotten two campers lol


----------

